# Formular erweitern Geht das?



## FredNase (3. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Seite mit einem Formular erstellen, welches zunächst aus einer Zeile mit z.B. 3 Textfeldern besteht. Wenn ich jetzt in das erste Textfeld etwas eingebe, soll sich das Formular um eine Zeile erweitern (also neue Zeile mit 3 Textfeldern untendrunter). Erfolgt nun eine Eingabe in das erste Feld der zweiten Zeile -> neue Zeile anfügen....usw.

Ähnlich wie bei Access Formularen, die sich ja auch jeweils um eine Zeile erweitern. 

Geht sowas überhaupt Wenn ja, mit was    

Danke für jeden Hinweis


----------



## con-f-use (3. Mai 2005)

FredNase hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht sowas überhaupt Wenn ja, mit was


           Es geht mit JavaScript 

           Ich würde einfach ne Funktion machen, die per cloneNode() den Knoten mit den Eingabefeldern klont, per setAttribute() dann die Namen der Felder ändert und die Funktion aus den Events der alten Felder per removeAttribute() rausnimmt. Die rufst du dann mit einem Passenden Event auf, wahrscheinlich onChange. 

      Hast du auch schon einen blick auf die verwandten Themen oder die Forensuche geworfen?


----------



## FredNase (3. Mai 2005)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...

hab ein ähnliches Script gefunden und werd mich da jetzt mal durchkämpfen  
Wenn´s nich klappt meld ich mich noch mal...

MfG de Fred


----------

